# TCA Sound-Off Challenge Finale now upgraded!



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

The TCA Sound-Off Challenge Tour 2013 has been growing over the last five shows! We've picked up quite a few new USACi members and competitors along the way.

Todd and I have been getting a lot of questions about the Grand Finale set to take place July 20th in Benton Arkansas. Here is the skinny on the Finale as of now.

The show venue has been moved from TC Audio's retail location to the old Benton airport grounds. We will have plenty of room to accommodate both SQ and SPL competitors along with spectators and manufacture booths.

The show has been upgraded from a double point to a triple point both SQ and SPL for USACi! You will now be able to rack up points toward USACi World Finals.

The show has also been upgraded to include the USACi World Record Meter and official World Record Runs in SPL officiated By Ralph himself. If you think you are loud and want to make an attempt at putting up an Official World Record in USACi this is a must attend show! Also we have chipped in and made it possible for reduced cost World Record Runs on behalf of our competitors. Contact the USACi office for pre-registration and reduced pricing information. 479-365-8722

It has now also been confirmed that Tim Goudy (Head USACi World Finals SQ Judge) WILL be the head SQ judge at the TCA Sound-Off Challenge Tour finale! Tim and his crew will handle all apects of Sound Quality judging with the help of our local judging staff. He will be judging at the MSA Car Show IASCA and USACi double point event in Conway the week before. It will be a great opportunity to have World Finals judges give feedback in SQ!

More details coming soon!


----------

